# Sardinia this year in jUly



## Nomad99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thinking of making the long trip from Calais to the south and on to Island of Sardinia this july . Wondered will it be very busy and over powering at that time with the Italiens?

What would one recommend about ferries? To prebook or just drive and get on them there, will it be any difference in price? 

Last year travelled from Calais to Garda and Venice and travelled through Switerland and Germany to avoid French Tolls. Thinking of trying to avoid Swiss car tax and wondered is there any other way I have overlooked .... 

Is Corisca worth passing through on the way back up and island hop back to mainland France, some people say its very rugged and maybe less suited to motorhome travel. 

Nomad


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We visited Sardinia in Sept 07 and it was still fairly busy then, I wouldn't fancy July personally but we like to avoid the crowds.

I did a write up of my trip which might be of use to you but obviously stuff like prices will be well out of date...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sardinia/Corsica*

I've motorhomed in both Sardinia and Corsica in July in the past; with no particular problem. Both islands are rugged, but that's what makes them attractive. However, re ferries am not much help, as I've always ferried from either Livorno or Naples; and not pre-booked. Never ferried to/from French mainland. The inter-island ferry S.Teresa di Gallura in Sardinia to Bonifaccio in Corsica is only a short trip, and frequent ferries. Just one point is that we always used campsites except in Ajaccio where we free camped at the harbour. It will be busy, and of course since Sardinia is part of Italy there will be lots of Italians; whilst in Corsica there will be lots of French. But Brits are welcome all the same  
saluti,
eddied


----------

